# Where should I post a video link?



## Evil Iggy (Nov 12, 2010)

I've only got 5 posts to my name (6 with this one) so I'm still 10/9 posts from being able to post links but I wanted some opinions on where to post a three minute student video I made this last month.

It's based on the horror style of H.P. Lovecraft so I could post it on his author page, but its a film, not writing, and its not based on any actual story by him, just the concept of the faceless eldritch monstrosity.

Any suggestions for which page is most appropriate?


----------



## The Judge (Nov 12, 2010)

I have no idea where would be best for the video, so I'll check on that for you with the other mods.

However, a bigger problem is the linking itself.  Although ordinary links are allowed from 15 posts, we take a much tougher attitude with links which are perceived as being self-promotional in any way.  We expect all newcomers to the site to show a good interest in us and our activities and to participate in a meaningful way before we allow self-promotion.

So, for the moment, even if you hit 15 posts shortly, hang fire and don't try linking to the video at all.


----------



## Evil Iggy (Nov 12, 2010)

The Judge said:


> I have no idea where would be best for the video, so I'll check on that for you with the other mods.
> 
> However, a bigger problem is the linking itself.  Although ordinary links are allowed from 15 posts, we take a much tougher attitude with links which are perceived as being self-promotional in any way.  We expect all newcomers to the site to show a good interest in us and our activities and to participate in a meaningful way before we allow self-promotion.
> 
> So, for the moment, even if you hit 15 posts shortly, hang fire and don't try linking to the video at all.


I understand what you're saying, though my vid is hardly self promotional except in the most simplistic "look what I can do!" kind of way.  I'm YEARS away from making a career out of anything I produce.


----------



## BookStop (Nov 12, 2010)

I think there is a video of the day section; that might be a good place.

If you hang with us for any time at all, it'll be easy to get your post count up, EI, and I do hope you are willing. We like creative types


----------



## Evil Iggy (Nov 13, 2010)

Cool.  I'm usually an avid contributor to any forum I join so no worries about that.


----------

